# Wow! An unused Atlas 7B Shaper



## NCjeeper (Sep 7, 2020)

Very nice and original stand too. Anybody in or near Colorado? 








						Atlas 7B 7 Inch Metal Shaper Unused With Stand , Vice, And ToolHolder  | eBay
					

This shaper has never been used. I bought this shaper more than 35 years ago. the table is immaculate as are all the machined surfaces. There is no evidence of swarf anywhere on the machine. If there is any stains in the pictures it is just dried oil.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 7, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


>



+2


----------



## Aukai (Sep 7, 2020)

Don't drool, bust out the Benjamin's $$$$$


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 7, 2020)

WOW!!! THAT'S A REAL LIFE UNICORN!......lol


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 8, 2020)

Its a later model the Z axis feed screw is extra long.... but of course it doesn't come with the wrench.....


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 8, 2020)

It is a surprisingly reasonable price for an allegedly near mint and complete shaper. This might be a good one to watch to see what kind of price these can actually bring. 
I've seen them listed at $2000-3000 but no idea if anyone actually pays that much.


----------



## cjtoombs (Sep 9, 2020)

Some years ago I followed an auction on a government liquidation auction site of 2 South Bend shapers new and in their crates.  They went for around $4k each.  Very nice finds, but I thought that price was a bit high.  Curious to see what this one goes for.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 9, 2020)

cjtoombs said:


> 2 South Bend shapers new and in their crates. They went for around $4k


That would be a nice find! A bit pricey for a shaper though.
That reminds me of the war surplus jeeps in a crate that were available back in the 60's and 70's.
I would love to have one of those jeeps as a project.
Actually, I think it was a scam now that I think of it. Popular Science and Boys Life.....


----------



## Dhector (Sep 9, 2020)

Anyone have an idea on what its really worth? Thats less than 60 miles from me.


----------



## cjtoombs (Sep 9, 2020)

Dhector said:


> Anyone have an idea on what its really worth? Thats less than 60 miles from me.



I think it will go for around 2000.  It has the stand and the vise, both of those are probably worth 300 each.  Toolholder is another 50 bucks.  It's not a South Bend, so I don't think it will go for the prices I quoted in the post above.  I could be wrong, though.  If you want it, figure out how much you are willing to pay and go to Esnipe and put your bid in there to post 6 seconds before the end of the auction and give it a shot.


----------



## Dhector (Sep 9, 2020)

cjtoombs said:


> I think it will go for around 2000.  It has the stand and the vise, both of those are probably worth 300 each.  Toolholder is another 50 bucks.  It's not a South Bend, so I don't think it will go for the prices I quoted in the post above.  I could be wrong, though.  If you want it, figure out how much you are willing to pay and go to Esnipe and put your bid in there to post 6 seconds before the end of the auction and give it a shot.



Thank you.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 9, 2020)

cjtoombs said:


> go to Esnipe and put your bid in there to post 6 seconds before the end of the auction and give it a shot.


I imagine the last 10 seconds of this auction is going to be hectic.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 12, 2020)

Entering the home stretch. So far two bidders going at it.


----------



## mikey (Sep 12, 2020)

2 guys in a bidding war, not realizing they are jacking the price up and up and up. Not too smart. And neither one will win.


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 13, 2020)

8 bids, +$1500 so far, this will go for more than $2k for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lo-Fi (Sep 13, 2020)

Seems a fair price for a tool in rare condition. How much were they new?


----------



## cjtoombs (Sep 13, 2020)

Lo-Fi said:


> Seems a fair price for a tool in rare condition. How much were they new?



Based on a price list I have, around 3500 adjusted for inflation.  That's bare, no vise or toolholder.


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow! It ended at $1850.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb58 (Sep 13, 2020)

vtcnc said:


> ...this will go for more than $2k for sure.


Apparently you didn't bid enough!


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 13, 2020)

I thought it would go for more. I wonder if it being in Colorado affected the bids.


----------

